# My fish died after 2 hours of having it from king eds



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I bought a ghost knife from king eds today and it died two hours after of purchasing it =( I was so choked! Does anyone know what their policy is in terms of perhaps getting a new one?

I have other fish in the tank and they have been fine! The water is really clean as I do my water changes weekly.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

within 3 days of purchase i believe. 
you need to bring the dead fish, receipt, and sample of tank water.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

I know ghost knifes can be very picky about changes in water params so perhaps it was a healthy fish but it wasnt aclimatised properly.. because unless it showed serious signs of illness when you bought it i seriously dought it died from any disease/ infection in 2 hours.. also fish should be quarentines for 2 weeks before adding then to your main tank as they could possibly bring many disease that could kill or harm your other fish expecially ghosts as most are wild caught... and no idea about their return policy


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

It was in quarantine. It was in a bucket with water from the main tank =)

Last week, I also picked up another ghost knife from them. He did really well and is still live and kicking. I noticed there were two separate tanks. One for the "sick" and one for the good. Today, the employee got it from sick tank. I reminded him that they were in quarantine cause they were sick, and he said they were all fine now...


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

You said you put it in a bucket? Maybe it wasn't warm enough in there, then. They do require heat after all, and two hours in a non-heated container would most likely be enough to drop in temperature.

Also, ghost knives don't do well together. Usually it's only one per tank, so unless you have two, that might not have been a good idea anyways.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

They said my gh was too low..


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh and I had a small heater in there from my stash of junk.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Honestly, has anyone ever been successful with King Ed's fish policy? This is the very reason why I stopped going there for easily 6 years now. I bought a lima shovelnose that died a few hours later and they blamed my pH not being the same as theirs, but it was well within the required levels and I acclimated the fish carefully. 

All they did was blame me, so I will definitely never ever ever go back. It wasn't even about the money, it was the principle of the matter.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i thought temporary drops in GH/KH are fine for fish (ie rainfall),

either way, if they don't honour their return policy, lodge a complaint with the better business bureau.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i never have this happen, but once time i go town looking fish, one of lady bring the fish ( dead fish) and show the guy with the receipt, and after the owner with the lady deal a moment, the owner let the lady get another one ~ 
it should have 24 HR policy live gart,,,, better bring with fish and receipt go deal with the owner! i guess they will give u half money back as less!!good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its a 3 day live garuntee, as stated already. The last time I've been to king eds their BGKs looked horrid. They werent even black, they were grey! Good luck dealing with the guy!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I dealt with Ron at the time, not much help


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

They said they would only grant me a new fish ONLY if I buy a gh booster off their shelf. I felt so choked but did submit to this...afterall, it's either I lose out on $20 and have no fish or dump in another $14 IN HOPE to get a new one. They told me to bring back another water sample in a few days before they give me another one. What a pain in the ass! Probably the last time I deal with them. I knew they would find something to blame on my water. I have never had issues with any of my fish going into my water. NEVER...bleeping outrageous..


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I dealt with June. Ron is the permed hair guy right? I HATE talking to him let alone deal with the guy. I find he is so rude to unfamiliar customers. Even if you ask him for advice, he just goes straight to the most expensive product without fail...

Are there any other stores around town with more unique fish like king eds? Sometimes paying a bit more for customer service is well worth it.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

jlam86 said:


> Are there any other stores around town with more unique fish like king eds? Sometimes paying a bit more for customer service is well worth it.


i hear you...i'll drive a little further and pay a little more for better service too. if you find another store with unique fish...let me know. im looking for fuelleborni and i can't find any anywhere. i got mine from king eds. the only stores i could think about that would even have/even a chance of having my fish would be puppies, fish & critters in langley/surrey border and maybe rogers. i think IPU in richmond had a good amount of diff. fish. other than that...i dunno.

yeah if anyone wants to chime in. i've heard of these pets stores...but don't know what they're like or if they have a wide variety of livestock.

Here's the list:
North American on Kingsway
Pet Habitat @ Tinseltown
Multiplex on Nanaimo/Hastings
Pet Boutique in North Van
Pet Store @ Park Royal in North Van
Rainforest Pet Spectrum in North Burnaby
Noah's Pet Ark on Kingsway

If anyone's been here....chime in. Im a ways away from these places and don't wanna drive out to see only a few tanks. thanks!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel your pain. I dealt with Jun before as well, none of them are very customer service orientated

Like others have said, drive further if u have to and support stores that have better customer service but also support our sponsors here


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> They said they would only grant me a new fish ONLY if I buy a gh booster off their shelf. I felt so choked but did submit to this...afterall, it's either I lose out on $20 and have no fish or dump in another $14 IN HOPE to get a new one. They told me to bring back another water sample in a few days before they give me another one. What a pain in the ass! Probably the last time I deal with them. I knew they would find something to blame on my water. I have never had issues with any of my fish going into my water. NEVER...bleeping outrageous..


You should tell them to show you a sample of their water & compare side by side.


I try to support our sponsors when I can, & try to stay local as much as possible too.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I admit King Eds isn't the best for customer service, but I've only lost one clown loach from there out of all the fish I've bought. But what do you expect from a bunch of broken English speaking people? The store has been around for a while so they must be doing something right.


On the other hand, how many of you posters have worked in retail? I've been in that store before and some of the questions people ask these employees are utterly stupid, a complete waste of time or the worst, they don't buy anything anyways! 

Some of you "customers" have too high of demands and expectations....(not just at pet stores!)

Just my opinion, since I've worked in retail half of my life.... (15 years retail, and I'm 29)


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ what they are doing "right" is competitive pricing. That is the only thing that drives people in that store

I had been in retail for a long time and I have dealt with "stupid" questions as well but that still doesn't give the employee the right to mistreat their customers. 

A truly successful company would drive their business on customer loyalty created through good customer service

I feel like some sales people are too arrogant and find questions "stupid" because they believe what they know to be common knowledge. A good retail guy would take the time to go above their job's minimum expectations


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

You know, there's a local store in the mall at Guildford (I think it's local...)

Anyways, I bought my ghost knife from them a few months back with absolutely no problems with him. I call BS on this whole 'not enough gh' statement they're telling you, especially since my gh was so low it was actually damaging the shells on my snails for a while. It had absolutely no issues with the ghost knife.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Victor said:


> ^ what they are doing "right" is competitive pricing. That is the only thing that drives people in that store
> 
> I had been in retail for a long time and I have dealt with "stupid" questions as well but that still doesn't give the employee the right to mistreat their customers.
> 
> ...


X2!!!
"The customer is always right in the end".
In retail, it's your job/responsibility to cater to the customers.
How you treat them reflects on the company you work for.
Even if it's a stupid question, it's on you to inforrm the customer with your knowledge through work/experience whether it leads to a sale or not.
Your job is really to "plant the seed". 
You don't know if the customer is going to come back & actually buy what you were trying to sell.
They may have to consult a spouse of another person before a purchase, or they might want to research what you just told them.
It 's doesn't matter if you're the owner, employee, manager, etc.
You're working for a "brand" & in the end how your deal with customers will reflect on you "brand" & if the customer will be a repeat customer.

If you can't deal with these things...
Retail is not for you & it's high time to look for another job, or hirer the right person to do the job for you.
JMHO.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree! I used to work retail and every customer I had come in, I would ask them a bunch of questions just to see where they are at. If they are very knowledgeable about the products, ok, we up the terminology. If they were very new to it, not a prob, bring it down to leman terms. 

bottom line, I didn't care how much you knew. EVeryone was treated equally. Part of the job was to find out how much you DID and try my best to educate you more on the product and provide you with a variety of different options that would suit your need.

ANYWHO, i think the gh crap is BS as well! Hell i know it is cause the ghost knife I bought from them the previous week is doing perfectly fine and i didn't even touch the water..


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been to North American on Kingsway, bought 10 Japonica Shrimp there. The lady accidently fished up 11 shrimp so she gave me the extra one free. Their prices seem high but the tanks look very clean. Otherwise never had much issues with King Eds, bought an Osacar there on boxing day and was able to return it for Store credit, oscars and guppies are a bad mix, the Osacar would have devoured all of them in no time.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

springboard said:


> I've been to North American on Kingsway, bought 10 Japonica Shrimp there. The lady accidently fished up 11 shrimp so she gave me the extra one free. Their prices seem high but the tanks look very clean. Otherwise never had much issues with King Eds, bought an Osacar there on boxing day and was able to return it for Store credit, oscars and guppies are a bad mix, the Osacar would have devoured all of them in no time.


N.A. on Kingsway is nice, they always have full tanks & have lots of food & meds.
If you go tot N.A, you might as well check out Fantasy just down a few blocks.
LOL!!!
Sorry but that is the funniest thing I heard all day!!!
:lol:
Oscars will eat anything small enough to fit in their mouths.:bigsmile:

Welcome to BCA BTW.
Nice 1st post.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

wow! didn't even know NA existed and i am alway in that area lol!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

after a bad treatment from staff at KE (as previously told in another thread). i never bought livestock from them again. NEVER! i only go there as a last resort. i go to all LFS first before going there. such a horrible... horrible service they have there. really!

but in fairness... they do have good stock on equipment but like i said they are only my last resort.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have been in and out of the hobby for years and from my past experience with KE I will no longer buy fish from there or plants. Plants from there usually will come with free snails, so be aware. And your right if you dont know what your doing Ron will take you right to the most expensive item in the store. 

But I do buy other supplies from there as they usually are price competitive. I work on SE Marine Dr and so on my way home on Fridays I can stop in to pick up anything I may need. BTW If anyone in my area from Coquitlam to Maple Ridge or Mission needs something from them I can always pick it up for you if you let me know beforehand.

I usually buy my fish from IPS, friendly, courteous and knowledgeable. And of course from other members which from past experience always has been a pleasure. 

On another note, not everyone has experience. So there are no STUPID QUESTIONS, as far as I am concerned. How do people learn except by asking those seemingly stupid questions. Share your knowledge and we can all learn.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Another past experience I had with KE.

coles notes:
-I called in to get a price quote on ick remover.
-they said $8.95 over the phone
-arrived at store and ron takes me straight to the $21.99 one
-I told them I called in earlier and they said it was $8.95
-Ron said that one doesn't work
-I asked June (fish guys in the basement) for his ADVICE
-June shows me a slightly cheaper one ($16)
-Ron sees me take June's advice and got upset that i didn't listen to him
-I left without buying anything


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> Another past experience I had with KE.
> 
> coles notes:
> -I called in to get a price quote on ick remover.
> ...


LoL. Talk about sinking your own boat. Why would he carry a product that he knows doesn't work


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a similar problem, they did give me a store credit after a few minutes of arguing. Of course that depends on who you get. I talked to the older guy. Bad customer service lol.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> wow! didn't even know NA existed and i am alway in that area lol!


Yeah they've been @ that location for years.
I just saw that N.A. moved down the street a few blocks.
Not sure if they're moved in yet, But I did notice the sign.
Same side of Kingsway BTW.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just went to King Ed's once about a year ago to pick up some plants. Had a real good look around - wasn't impressed with that cramped, cluttered & dirty basement fish room -not to mention the unhealthy look of many fish and tanks, and the rude, poor & uncaring service from all 3 staff members I spoke to.
Will never step in there again.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Yeah they've been @ that location for years.
> I just saw that N.A. moved down the street a few blocks.
> Not sure if they're moved in yet, But I did notice the sign.
> Same side of Kingsway BTW.


I too can recommend N.A. The tanks are clean and the lady is really nice. Always has been, every time. I'm in the area so I go regularly. I asked my partner to get some dechlorinator from there once, and when she got there she didn't have enough cash, and no credit or debit card. The N.A. lady didn't know my partner, but she let her go with the goods anyway on her word that she'd go back and pay the difference. I really appreciated that.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

********UPDATE ON SITUATION***********

So I went to King Ed's today with a sample of water I had made up with the "ideal" levels for each Kh, Ph, Gh. I did countless tests to ensure all levels were accurate and bang on the money as per the Nutrafin test kit (same as the one used at KE's)

The gentlemen working in the fish department did a water test and still insisted my GH was too low, so he refused to give me another ghost knife as promised. I immediately became furious and told him to give me the ghost knife, and some gh hardener and I would throw it in to the tank once I got home!

He replied "no fish!"

I then proceeded to get really upset and explained to him that all the levels were correct! and that I had checked it time and time again! I had been to KE's FOUR times this week already and i wasn't *bleeping* coming back again!! (other customers were around too).

He then submitted and said he'd give me my ghost knife along with some gh hardener. I agreed and felt relief! *WHILE* scooping out the fish, he said he'd changed his mind and that because my water wasn't correct, he'd charge me 50% of the fish! I flipped out on him again and said I wasn't going to pay a penny for the fish and if he was going to charge me, that he might as well not waste his time scooping the fish out! In fear the other customers would hear me, he said he'll give it to me "free" this time but I have to promise to come back in the future.... F that! I took my fish and left!

I also returned the FULL bottle of GH hardener for an instore credit as I had not added any to my tank at all.

My new ghost knife is in the tank and is doing very well! He better stay this way! my son and I have not got around to naming this fish yet, but it will be name somewhere along the line of "Trouble the ghost knife"

so take it for what it is fellow aquarist. I had not touched my tank water AT ALL. the water sample given was a mixture of a little bit of this and that.

Goodluck everyone!

I noticed there was another few disappointed customers there today too. One was told 2'' clown loaches were on sale for 3 for $25 over the phone. When he came in to check them out, they were clearly less than 2" but KE insisted it was "good deal!"

Another bought a couple of blue chiclids (forgot the type) and they died in the same fashion as mine shortly after a couple of hours of purchasing them too. They refused to give her new ones, she didn't want to deal with them.. Her water test results were better than mine..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure they get this daily.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

right on, i guess they have many experience like that! so dont feel sad, because you are not the only 1.....
i have not buy any thing from there since almost 1 year ago!!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

There are businesses that do not see me due to poor customer service, or other problems. I don't create a stink. I just tell the highest level person that will listen, and if they don't take action I move my business elsewhere. There are a few businesses that have upset me this year, including a wireless company whose name starts with the letter R. They will be missing out on $225 per month after all my accounts are moved.

Steve


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

^ hm..that R has pissed me off a few times too but I am still stuck with them..


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe a friendly protest one Sat with a couple of dozen members walking with picket signs outfront would persuade them to clean up their act.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> ^ hm..that R has pissed me off a few times too but I am still stuck with them..


I am considering a call to Shawn a little later this year, but still have a year and half left on one contract and 2 yrs on another. Sorry off topic. As a consumer you have a right to buy from where ever you wish.

Steve


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad to hear you finally got your fish. I don't buy anything aquarium related from them anymore, I just go there for their reptiles/small animals.

Last time I went on a weekday, Robert wasn't working so I needed someone to help me with saltwater stuff so one of the korean guys (not the owner) finally came to help me.

The first words out of his mouth were "Are you a man or a woman? I can't tell. Are you gay? Do you like men?". Needless to say I didn't even buy the things I wanted and just left.

It's a shame though, because most of the employees there are really nice.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> Glad to hear you finally got your fish. I don't buy anything aquarium related from them anymore, I just go there for their reptiles/small animals.
> 
> Last time I went on a weekday, Robert wasn't working so I needed someone to help me with saltwater stuff so one of the korean guys (not the owner) finally came to help me.
> 
> ...


Wow, I am shocked. It is like they live in their own little world and don't know what being courteous and polite means.

We need to all boycott king Ed 

Jlam86 - they actually made you promise that u would come back? Hahah that's kinda odd


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! Did I miss this whole story? =) Awesome! Thanks for sharing!
I haven't gone back for a year now~ Not sure how it's like~ I usually don't bother talking to anyone... grab my RENA XP3 and GO =)


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Victor said:


> Wow, I am shocked. It is like they live in their own little world and don't know what being courteous and polite means.
> 
> We need to all boycott king Ed
> 
> Jlam86 - they actually made you promise that u would come back? Hahah that's kinda odd


Ya they made me promise. He said judging by the way I dressed, I looked like I was made of money (rolls eyes) so he didn't want to lose me a customer. Granted, he did say this in a playful tone. All I was thinking at the moment was , "scoop that fish! Scoop that fish!" lol

I think I will only buy equipment from them if I ever go back...mind you, I still have my in store credit of $10 to flush there.

They do have 2 or 3 staff members that are quite pleasant to talk to, but the ones that are in charge of the fish and what not are not so pleasant unfortunately. Guess you win some and lose some.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> The first words out of his mouth were "Are you a man or a woman? I can't tell. Are you gay? Do you like men?". Needless to say I didn't even buy the things I wanted and just left.
> 
> It's a shame though, because most of the employees there are really nice.


I think I know which guy you are talking about. Not very tall, glasses, crappy attitude, and bushier eye brows. Either way, just wow... Take it with a grain of salt. They have very twisted humor. One guy was bashing Asian people because they were buying so much property in Vancouver to my face. I am Asian and despite his comment being somewhat true, just the tone he used...


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

Rainforest Pet Spectrum in North Burnaby is closed, but when it was open. it was the best store NODOUBT! always went there. 

the last time i went to king eds, i was getting a koi, and i wanted to look at them. and he was getting pissed off that i wanted to look at so many koi, he told me " why are u taking so long to pick out a koi, just buy one and go. its only $15. if u want to spend time looking at them it wont be $15 any more it will be $28" i was shocked. $28 was the price of the next price of the KOI


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> The first words out of his mouth were "Are you a man or a woman? I can't tell. Are you gay? Do you like men?". Needless to say I didn't even buy the things I wanted and just left.


wow, i would have phoned a local newspaper right away and make them pay for such a stupid insensitive comment. There are lines you do not cross in retail and they've been in business long enough in this city to know what the lines are. Their concern should only be hobby related and nothing else.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> Glad to hear you finally got your fish. I don't buy anything aquarium related from them anymore, I just go there for their reptiles/small animals.
> 
> Last time I went on a weekday, Robert wasn't working so I needed someone to help me with saltwater stuff so one of the korean guys (not the owner) finally came to help me.
> 
> ...


HOly Sh*t!!!
I wouldn't have put up with that crap.
You should have said... "We can step outside & find out right now."
In retail you always have/show respect to any customer, no matter how they look, what color they are, or whatever sexual orientation they choose.
This is absolutely shameless, & should be reported to someone.

I was in a store not too long ago, & there was a person with Parkinsons.
I noticed he was loosing his balance so I rushed over to catch him, sat him down & made sure he was ok medically.
The employees were treating him like he was a freak or something.
I continued to shop for him, & the manager was not happy @ all.
He had money for everything he wanted.(mostly change tho).
Every time he asked for something, the manger rolled his eyes.
I had him call his so to pick him up, since the taxi left him because he claim he fair had run out. He thought he should keep it rolling while this guys shopped. 
I made sure to get a blodd pressure monitor, so he could see if he needed meds, but everything was in check.
The manager then called 911, I told him everything was fine, he was just showing signs normal for people with Parkinsons.
I left once his son showed up.

I don't get how companies can hire people who don't have any customer service experience in retail.
Now a days they hire for cheap labor in stead of people with experience.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> Rainforest Pet Spectrum in North Burnaby is closed, but when it was open. it was the best store NODOUBT! always went there.
> 
> the last time i went to king eds, i was getting a koi, and i wanted to look at them. and he was getting pissed off that i wanted to look at so many koi, he told me " why are u taking so long to pick out a koi, just buy one and go. its only $15. if u want to spend time looking at them it wont be $15 any more it will be $28" i was shocked. $28 was the price of the next price of the KOI


Yeah, too bad James and rainforest pet spectrum is gone. Great guy, great store


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

aw man if i could tell you the stories of king ed... I was working there for over half a year.. and you can only guess why i quit.. 
I worked in the reptile section, but to be honest i would rather buy their fish than the reptiles... I was the only one who knew anything about them, along with my student volunteer!! Poor reptiles.. I tried my best to keep them "the right way" but since the other girl/guy (no one knows which one) was bffs with the owner... all my work went down the shitter... 

my advice.. Be as picky as possible when you're going to buy somthing "alive" from there.. The guy in the fresh water section will almost always try to sell you what he wants to get rid of.. (not including robert in the saltwater section, he knows his stuff) Most of my fish are from there but not my snake (for obvious reasons)


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

carla said:


> my advice.. Be as picky as possible when you're going to buy somthing "alive" from there.. The guy in the fresh water section will almost always try to sell you what he wants to get rid of.. (not including robert in the saltwater section, he knows his stuff) Most of my fish are from there but not my snake (for obvious reasons)


It's funny you say that because he did just that. He chose the one he wanted to get rid of, torn fin, smallest one he can find, that sort of thing. So when I saw it, I pointed out which one i wanted, biggest one in the tank with no torn or nipped fins. He was very reluctant to at first, in fact, he gave me the look of death but whatever, I paid for it! I was very happy with the one I chose


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

wow.. see what i mean? Thats really funny! My boyfriend is very very picky when it comes to king ed.. everyday is a learning expirience at king ed lol But if you got the one you wanted and it was completely healthy then.. maybe it went in to shock?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh I was referring to my replacement fish. The original one that died, he had chosen...


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

oh haha sorry. Well i hope the replacement one does well 
you should post up some pics


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Victor said:


> LoL. Talk about sinking your own boat. Why would he carry a product that he knows doesn't work


To deal with KE, you need a weird sense of humour. I used to throw insults back at them, of course with a sense of humour, to let them know how ridiculous they are.

KE does have their own faithful customers who love dealing with them and their goofiness.

Well, every store is different. If yo don't like one, go for the next one. You cannot ask for rock bottom pricing and customer service at the same time.

I like the service at IPU. No offense to Grant, we have to and must pay for the service. There are time I like to goof around with KE just for fun and for a good deal. There are time, I would buy from IPU knowing that I am paying a little more for the friendly atmosphere and the displays. In fact, I like to make sure that everyone gets a little bit of my business - well may be not so much the big boxes.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Amidst all the King Eds bashing I'd like to point out that they have some staff who are some of the best around. I'm talking about Rob and Chris. Former staff like Bernie, Eric, Daryl, and their other brother, who's name I forget, were great. Armando, while he was there, was probably the most entertaining salesman I'd ever seen and his discus always looked amazing. 

If you're not a fan of the newer King Eds family employees there's a plethora of other places to buy from.


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

DBam said:


> Amidst all the King Eds bashing I'd like to point out that they have some staff who are some of the best around. I'm talking about Rob and Chris. Former staff like Bernie, Eric, Daryl, and their other brother, who's name I forget, were great. Armando, while he was there, was probably the most entertaining salesman I'd ever seen and his discus always looked amazing.
> 
> If you're not a fan of the newer King Eds family employees there's a plethora of other places to buy from.


yes sir, i never said anything about chris or robert... i pointed out the people i would be careful with...


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

carla said:


> oh haha sorry. Well i hope the replacement one does well
> you should post up some pics


I will try posting some up when i return from vacation =)


----------

